# Last tip for a while. Tip #2 "Keep Momma Happy."



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">TIP #2<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">KEEP MOMMA HAPPY<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If you see a strong cold front coming down late Thursday, or Friday, ask you wife if she'd like to take a week end trip to Calloway Gardens, drive up to her Mom's house, or are there any special "Honeydooos" that she'd like to get done on Saturday or Sunday. The earlier in the week you ask this question, the greater the benefit you will receive. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Since you won't catch many fish anyway, this is a great time to make MAXIBROWNIEPOINTS. Spend a few hundred bucks making points at home rather than blowing it on the water. [/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Guys, this is a game of strategy. Play your cards right and you'll do ok. The one fly in the ointment is that women have this knack for remembering more of your fishing trips than they do of your honeydoo days. Sooo---Make a note on your/her calendar---"WENT TO CALLOWAY GARDENS ON FEB 3? or whatever. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
<SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Ok. Suppose we?re in the "Dog Days" of August right now? Fishing just bearly beats working this time of the year. If you work in an air conditioned area, work might even beat fishing. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Figure that it is gonna cost you about $800 if you trailer your boat down to Suwannee, two nights in a motel, bait, ice, and gas. Then you come home to a PO'ed woman who has been saddled with the kids for the weekend. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I hope you caught a big bunch of fish because, if you didn't, you are gonna catch flack for nothing. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">When it is too dang hot to fish, why not hire a sitter for the kids, make sure you have a couple of blue pills, take the wifester out on the town, get a really nice motel room with in-room Jacuzzi and really kick back? Spend the same $800, have some serious quality time with the spouse and go back to work on Monday rested rather than beat. Your wife will grin all week too. [/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>This is only a little bit tongue in cheek. Keeping Momma happy is serious business. I know way too many guys who've lost the farm becaused they neglected family responsibilities. Darn near all of them saw the error of their ways after it was too late to do anything about it. </o>


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

This tip is the number one tip in my book if you are married or in a serious relationship. I am still learning about this as well and will be the first to admit that I forget sometimes about keeping her happy so that I can catch less hell about my diving trips. I too often just say, hey I am going diving this weekend. She looks at me like, well what am I supposed to do then. 

Thanks for the reminder.

I am celebrating 4 happy years of marriage today.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

What is so great is I told my wife that I wanted to come down fishing for the weekend and she told me H$#L no you are not going unless I go. :angel Only problem is we have to go to my nieces wedding shower instead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Dr. Phil oke Seriously though, you do make a good point!


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

You have discovered and given us "Golden Rule #2" - If Momma An't Happy, You'll Never Be Happy.

She saids slow down, I slow down. She saids its too rough, than it's too rough.- And you know, she is usually right.


----------



## CorpsmanUp32 (May 5, 2008)

CaptKen,

Allthough obvious, we get so wrapped up in the thought and enjoyment of fishing that we seldom forget the most important things inour lives, our family. It is good to have someone point that out and remind us to that fact. I am new to this forum and to fishing and I want to thank you for all your tips, they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Where can I buy your books????


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll post a link as soon as I get them changed over from WORD format. I checked with Chris early on. I'm working on an index today. I need to make sure I have no duplicates. I've been working with these tips for more than 7 years so duplicates are inevitable. My wife and grand daughter are proof reading this week. My son will do the formating ans get our website ready. I hope to have the index with a brief description of each tip on the webside asap but I guess I ought to have at least one of the books ready to sell before that. 

I'd sure like to make a buck on this because many thousands of hours have gone into it as well as more than 60 years on the water.


----------

